# Mauviel Copper Cooking Utensils



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Are Mauviel copper pots and pans the same brand found and sold by Delherin (sp) in Paris, France? Hey Bouland!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes, they are.

Today I just won at ebay an 11 quart tin lined copper stockpot for the low low bid of $46 plus S&H. However, it requires retinning which will amount to approximately $55. Not bad if I might say so myself. To view the item click below:

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI...ndexURL=0&rd=1


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Yes Kokopuffs, Mauviel is the brand sold by Dehillerin. Good luck on geting your _new_ pot retinned. I hope it doesn't become an expensive flower pot.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Bouland:

Local to Denver is Rocky Mountain Retinning. Their method of charging for the retinning is to take a ruler and measure diagonally from the bottom corner to the brim of the vessel. Retinning that stockpot should cost approximately $50 - $60 bringing the total price close to $100, less than what Dehillerin charges for a brand new unit. I guess that I just had to have it and the price seemed right.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Sounds like a deal. At today's exchange rate, the cost of the same pot with lid from Dehillerin would be $107 plus shipping.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes, but, does your estimate include import duties and associated "taxes"?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

My experience is that it costs about 1/3 more than the base French price for shipping and duties.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Bouland:

How long does it take to get a reply from E Dehillerin? I sent them an order about 2 weeks ago and they haven't replied to my inquiry.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I'd try sending a fax instead of email.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Bouland:

The Mauviel copper stock pot was just returned to me, all retinned and polished - for $50.00!!! So the total purchase price including bringing it back to useable condition amounted to $105. Not bad. The pot really looks new and veeery warm.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Kokopuffs: Enjoy using your new pot.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks, Bouland, I will. 

The item retails for $107 USD. Upon delivery to my apt in Denver, the final price would have been approx $150 USD - based on my recent order from Dehillerin where 50% was added to the base price for S&H and import duties.


----------

